# Lftb 4 23



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

Ok. So, I think that bird was spooked. He just kept drifting further away. Thinking maybe he saw our decoys before we saw him. Then he gobbled twice. Then we put eyes on him, but he stayed 100 yds out and skirted us. He either had been bumped or called-to/decoyed by another hunter or he saw us while we were moving to glass and call him. We heard shots from the neighbors to the west and also to the east (at different times, 2 each). Pressures on! Looks like it's going to be more difficult than normal.


----------



## waterwolf90 (Jan 7, 2013)

Macs, 
Where you had your dekes and with all the thick brush, there's a chance those toms never saw your dekes or heard your calls.
Even if they did it would be tough to get them to leave the field and walk down that trail. 
Maybe try setting the dekes where you took that 2nd pic from near the corner of the field and sit down that trail with your back against the brush.
Try to pull them to that corner and across the property line where the trail meets the field. 
That's the best I can tell to do giving the info provided. 
I've been having a tough season too, I usually get one the 1st or 2nd day.
Good luck.


----------



## Hoytman5 (Feb 1, 2008)

First hunt I didn’t need my heavy camo on! Good luck.


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

Hoytman5 said:


> First hunt I didn’t need my heavy camo on! Good luck.
> View attachment 522497


That’s a sweet looking rig.......was just shooting my Hoyt today, getting ready for next Friday, good luck out there!
Flight


----------



## Botiz (Oct 21, 2010)

Put a few to bed. Try again in the morning.


----------

